# Aging rock stars



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)

Very funny guy...right on!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2014)

:clap:  Funny video, thanks for the laughs!  :cool2:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks all, my sis sent me that  What gets me is he plays that guitar darn good I think


----------

